# Looking to buy my first snow blower



## BCEAGLES (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to the forum. I am looking to buy my first snow blower. I would like to spend under $800. 

I have been looking at these two, Sno-Tek 28in with 208cc engine, and a Troy-Bilt 28in 277cc engine. Im leaning more towards the Sno-Tek for the fact that its an Ariens brand.

Sno-Tek 28 in. Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-920403 at The Home Depot

Shop Troy-Bilt Storm 2840 277cc 28-in Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower at Lowes.com

any opinions would be great, thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would think the sno-tek would be built better.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If it says Troy Bilt on it and it isn't a rototiller I probably wouldn't buy it. They're now made by MTD if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> If it says Troy Bilt on it and it isn't a rototiller I probably wouldn't buy it. They're now made by MTD if I'm not mistaken.


If it says Troy Bilt on it and its less than 10 years old, even if its a rototiller, I wouldn't buy it..yes, its all MTD now.

I would definitely go with the Ariens..

Scot


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I would go with the Sno-Tek, but buy it from a dealer. The Ariens I just bought was the same price as Home Depot's at the dealer. I did pay $35 for set-up, but delivery was free. Just my $.02....
Bruce


----------



## BCEAGLES (Sep 2, 2013)

Brucebotti said:


> I would go with the Sno-Tek, but buy it from a dealer. The Ariens I just bought was the same price as Home Depot's at the dealer. I did pay $35 for set-up, but delivery was free. Just my $.02....
> Bruce


When you say dealer your talking about an Ariens dealer? I thought it would be cheaper from Home Depot?? Home Depot has free delivery and I was under the impression that it came already set-up.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think go with the dealer for the service you will get down the road should you need repairs or warranty service. Home depot prob won't be able to match the service you will get from a local dealer. May even be worth a few extra bucks at the initial purchase...


----------



## BCEAGLES (Sep 2, 2013)

are there any other choices other than the snow-tek that I should look into?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

BCEAGLES said:


> are there any other choices other than the snow-tek that I should look into?


In the price range you are looking in..no, not really.
Perhaps an entry-level Toro, but im not sure they even make a 2-stage in the $500 - $800 price point..

And an actual Ariens dealer would likely have much better assembly than Home Depot..Big Box stores often (not always, but often) have things put together by people who really have no clue what they are doing..and assembly and set-up for something fairly complex like a snowblower is important..

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You might be able to get by with a single stage blower if you don't get a lot of snow.

Also, have you considered shopping for something used? Check craigslist. If you are handy you could get a decent 2 stage blower for under $100 after parts to get it running.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ariens 921024 - Deluxe ST24LE (24") 254cc Two-Stage Snow Blower (2014 Model)

For what you seem to need this is the closest I could find near 800...
949 free shipping and sales tax.

Maybe see if Jackmels has a great used one running smooth!!!
Believe he is in your area(MA??)


Go Addazio.....should be an interesting season! Still miss Flutie. Good Luck.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

BCEAGLES said:


> When you say dealer your talking about an Ariens dealer? I thought it would be cheaper from Home Depot?? Home Depot has free delivery and I was under the impression that it came already set-up.


 Yes, your local Ariens Dealer. I guess if HD gives free delivery, then they are slightly cheaper, but I would still go with the dealer.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

Bruce


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Get the Sno-Tek, they have proven to be good machines made by Ariens.


----------

